# Have you ever had to shoot someone?



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Have any of you ever had to shoot someone that was trying to harm you and/or your family? Just curious...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hal2000, a member here has - only guy here I know about...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Thankgod no, hope it stays that way. 


That being said, I won't hesitate should need arrise.


----------



## TCogley (Aug 10, 2006)

i know its a last resort but id do whatever it takes to keep myself and my family safe!


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

yes


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

would not be somthing some one would want to talk about


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

No, and I pray I never have to. I also pray that should my first prayer go un-answered that I will have the practice and skill required for my shots to be true.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

2400 said:


> yes


:smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099 :smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I take the fifth. Or is it a fifth. I don't know, but I need a drink.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Hal2000, a member here has - only guy here I know about...


LOL Shipyard... That's what I get for using a number as part of my name....

I didn't shoot him, he shot me... I returned fire through a wall, after he shot me... It all happened rather fast!

Here is a link to the write up NRA did on the story. It's reasonably accurate...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v321/Hal8000/TwilightZone.jpg

2400, I'm glad you came through it!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, so I was a few #'s off  - You hadn't been around in a while, so I had forgotten the # part


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hal8000,

Glad you're alright. This is a subject that I've always wanted to talk with vets, LEO's, and others about but didn't want to be intrusive so I've never asked. You know..."How did you feel after finding out or knowing that you just killed someone?" I'm sure in a war or LEO related gun battle much of the time you don't have time to dwell on it because you're too busy trying to survive. But in isolated shooting incidents such as home invasions, etc. there is probably a considerable amount of second guessing and various levels of guilt feelings. Some people, I'm sure, just take it philosophically and go on with life and some have difficulty with it. As others have said, I pray to God I'm never in that situation but if I find myself there, I make the right decision, and if necessary, shoot straight and fast.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I've pulled mine more than I care to admit in just three years, but I am glad to say I have never had to shoot anyone. It came real close one time when I was working armored and a guy was waiting for me. When I left the store empty handed he decided he was going to rob the store I'd just left, but of course, he needed a gun and my Sig would do. We ended up in a rather fast wrestling match for my gun which, thanks to the holster, he couldn't get out, but while trying to fight him and trying to keep him from figuring it out, I ended up pulling it out (he was doing a pretty good job of getting my belt off, thus freeing the entire holster, so pulling the gun was needed by that point to keep it away from him). He went for it and I bashed him over the head with it. 

Of course the cops who came to the scene after this asked why I hadn't opened fire. My answer was, "I didn't need to, so I didn't."


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

*Wow.*

Hal8000,

That's a hell of story. Few men have that kind of fortitude in such a nightmarish circumstance, particularly after taking fire, seeing a loved one hit, and being hit yourself. I salute you, and thank God you had the foresight to have good weapons instantly available.

Nicely done, sir.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I just read Hal8000s story for the first time,,,,,,,,,absolutly amazing. We all would like to think we would react much the same way if we were attacked alone, but to see your loved ones being shot at, and your child hit………I don’t know how he held his composure. Having a handgun on him and his house obviously set up to defend his family and property seems to have made all the difference. It has me double and triple think my homes defenses.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I just read the story. Hal my hat is off to you sir. Thank God everybody in your family made it.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind words. What I did and what my family did does not seem so spectacular to me for the simple fact that we were fighting for our lives, and acted in the only way we knew how to survive. What is ironic is the fact that this hooligan picked us! We all live our lives saying "it couldn't happen to me" and most of the time we are correct, but you never know! Being a Boy Scout taught me to "Be Prepared" and I've tried to follow that pearl of wisdom all my life. Many times this ideology has payed off, the most apparent time was in this case. 
The "Why us/me" factor is a residual that wears off slowly.

You ask "what was it like" and I think that is a reasonable question. Many go to war and have a shared experience of Hell. I've never been to war so there is NO way I could ever speak of what War is like. With one exception, and that was a comment made from my oldest Nephew, now a Professor of Military Science at San Diego State University, then a two time Veteran of Iraq. He said: "You went through a few moments of Hell with an intensity of a 10, I went through weeks of Hell with an intensity of 8". 
I say: "God Bless Our Troops!"

The funny thing about all this is, My Father was in WWII, my Brother served two tours in Nam, My oldest Nephew was in both Iraqi Wars, Two other Nephews were in this last Iraqi War, as was my oldest Son, I'm the only non-Veteran, and the only one to have ever been shot! Thank God!

To me, there are three big factors in my experience;
1. The "SHOCK" of what is happening... You really have very little time to prepare. I was fortunate, because my wife suspected something and I followed her hunch and armed my self...
2. IDENTIFING the severity of the situation. In my case, this perpetrator was very obvious, with his shooting and yelling. Had he simply knocked at the door and then surprised me with a gun in my face, the ending would probably have an entirely different story, one I more than likely would not be here to tell. I THANK GOD this guy showed me his stuff up front eliminating ANY decision making on my part as to his intent! I had it easy!
3. That I had something to arm myself with! God Bless America!

It's been ten years now, and there is very little trauma left. The only negative side effect is a physical one. I can't use my arm to throw a ball to play "catch" with my 9 year old Son. Whom by the way, was a side product from our attack. A celebration of life, you might say. (grin)

What did I learn? 
That years of dealing with emergency situations with the Fire Department came in handy. 
And that years of shooting a fire arm is not a waste of time and/or money!
AND most importantly,

It CAN happen to you!

Be Prepared and Stay Safe!


----------

